# 99441



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 10, 2012)

Can 99441 be billed if the PT spoke with a nurse at the location, and the nurse documented the conversation?


----------



## mdoyle53 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you review the notes prior to code 99441, it indicates this is care by the physician.  Therefore I would conclude that a discussion with a nurse would not qualify.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 10, 2012)

99441 is for the provider (Physician, NP, PA) and is used when the PATIENT or legal guardian calls and talks to the provider
98966 is for the qualified medical personnel( nurse, PT, nutritionist, etc) and is used when the PATIENT or legal guardian calls and speaks with the qualified person.


----------

